# Coelogyne seed pods



## blondie (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi

I have made a few crosses, and was wondering how long dose it take for a coelogyne pod to mature. 

The crosses are 

C. Speciosa X C. Lawrenceana 
C. Speciosa X C. Mem William Micholitz

Thanks in advance


----------

